# My Lost BRP Card Experience



## perfectisboring (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi all,

After losing my BRP card abroad in December, I finally received my replacement in the mail. It was so difficult for me to find information throughout the process, so I thought I'd type up a quick overview/timeline just in case anyone else here finds themself in a similar situation. 

December 18 - I travelled from Manchester to Canada to visit my family for the holidays, and I realised my card was lost upon arriving at Pearson. 

December 19 - I reported the loss to the police station and got my crime reference number. I also reported the lost card to [email protected]. You have to do this before you send in your new application so they can cancel your original card. 

It's important to know that they won't let you back into the UK without your card. You have to apply for a single entry visa on the visa4uk.co.uk, and it costs about $200. So, I submitted my application the same day I reported it to the police. 

Also, they don't really specify which supporting documents you need to bring. So, I emailed and they said any documents proving that my circumstances have not changed:

"You will be required to bring your printed application form with payment confirmation, the police report, your passport, passport size photographs, bank statements, payslips, address proof in UK, copy of home office letters and any other information or supporting documents you would like to provide in support of your application". 

So, my husband scanned a load of documents and I printed them off. 

December 23 - I attended my appointment to have my biometrics taken and submit the application. They told me it would be three weeks and I paid an additioal $200 or so to make it a Priority application. However, I didn't realise that they would send the application to New York; and, I later read on a message board that it would cost another $200 something to rush the delivery. 

December 30 - Received an email that my application has been opened by a case officer.

January 8 - Received an email that my visa was ready for pick up.

January 9 - Picked up my visa.

January 10 - Flew home to Nottingham. 

(Once you're back in the country, you can apply for a replacement card. This requires a 28-page application and plenty of proof that you're living and working in the UK. I submitted my council tax bills, a letter from my letting agency, my HRMC statement because I'm self employed and could not get a letter of employment, and several utility bills that feature both mine and my husband's names. Since I was applying for a straight like-for-like replacement, I did not have to mail my passport to them). 

January 19 - Mailed my application and documents.

January 23 - Received a letter that they received my application 

January 26 - Received a letter notifying me that I have to send in my biometric details. I used the Post Office site to find a location nearby that could do this for me, and got my biometrics done that same day. 

February 11 - Received my replacement card! 

On another message board, posters were sharing their experiences. In some cases, it took up to 4 months to receive a new card! My process was relatively quick, and I hope I can help anyone else who is struggling with the application and timelines.


----------

